# WIFI et AIRPORT



## DANIELOU (30 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Peut-on se connecter sur internet en WIFI en utilisant une clé d.link  DWA-110, ou doit-on obligatoirement avoir AIRPORT pour pouvoir se connecter ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

Il me semble que tout Mac actuel est équipé d'Airport autrement dit il n'est pas utile de le raccorder à un dongle wifi.

A+


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir





DANIELOU a dit:


> Peut-on se connecter sur internet en WIFI en utilisant une clé d.link  DWA-110, ou doit-on obligatoirement avoir AIRPORT pour pouvoir se connecter ?


Il n'est pas obligatoire d'avoir l'Airport  pour se connecter en Wifi. Un adaptateur Wifi compatible Mac peut convenir.


En revanche, le dongle Wifi D-Link DWA-110 n'est fourni qu'avec les drivers pour Mac OS 10.3 (Panther) et 10.4 (Tiger).

Certains affirment avoir pu faire fonctionner le dongle sous Leopard (10.5) avec un pilote Ratlink RT2500USB, mais je n'ai encore rien vu pour Snow Leopard (10.6) pour le moment.


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Janvier 2010)

... Ah ?

Il semblerait que le pilote Ralink ait été mis à jour en 2009, et qu'il comporte une version bricolée pour Snow Leopard (10.6).

Il faudrait faire l'essai pour voir s'il fonctionne avec le dongle.

Ci-joint, une photo du chip Wifi qui se trouve à l'intérieur d'un dongle D-Link DWA-110 A1.


----------

